# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Глюк роутера  D-link   DIR_300NRUB5

## aleksandrln

Есть точка доступа  D-link   DIR_300NRUB5, которая раздает интернет по WI-fi на ноутбук.





```
Информация об устройстве
Модель:
DIR_300NRUB5
Версия прошивки:
1.2.94
Время сборки:
Wed Jun 8 11:01:05 MSD 2011
```

Временами роутер перестает отвечать на запросы, хотя wifi соединение про этом не рвется, уровень сигнала wifi средний, такое продолжается несколько часов, после чего соединение вновь становится стабильным.
Хотелось бы узнать причины этого явления и как с ним бороться.

Пинг до устройства.


```
ping 192.168.0.1 -t

Обмен пакетами с 192.168.0.1 по с 32 байтами данных:
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=41мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=69мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=29мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=83мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=20мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=257мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=18мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=16мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=12мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=11мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=12мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=13мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=16мс TTL=64
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=26мс TTL=64
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=292мс TTL=64
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=349мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=19мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=18мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=14мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=22мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=19мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=14мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=498мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=11мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=147мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=264мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=12мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=11мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=15мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=14мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=13мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=13мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=16мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=14мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=12мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=1108мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=369мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=292мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=624мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=452мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=1276мс TTL=64
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=248мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=17мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=14мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=14мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=287мс TTL=64
Ответ от 192.168.0.1: число байт=32 время=227мс TTL=64

Статистика Ping для 192.168.0.1:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 59, получено = 47, потеряно = 12
    (20% потерь)
Приблизительное время приема-передачи в мс:
    Минимальное = 11мсек, Максимальное = 1276 мсек, Среднее = 156 мсек
```

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

